
Wayfair Copied Amazon to Grow Fast. Now, It Searches for Profits - anilshanbhag
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wayfair-copied-amazon-to-grow-fast-now-it-searches-for-profits-11582894032
======
anilshanbhag
Wayfair just reported earnings. Their stock is now down 65% from its peak.
They expect to grow revenues at 15% this year (before factoring in
Coronavirus) and have -7% EBIT margin. The ecommerce space is tough !

